# GIMP - Ebenen transparenz setzen



## OdinPG (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Community,
ich habe eine kleine Frage zu GIMP.
Und zwar kann ich über "Ebene->Transparenz->Farbe zu Transparenz..." die transparente Farben einstellen. So weit ist das kein Problem. Allerdings habe ich hier in meiner Animation momentan 140 Ebenen, bei denen ich überall die Transparenz auf Weiß stellen muss.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Einstellung überall gleichzeitig zu tätigen, dass ich nicht bei jeder Ebene ins Menü wechseln und die Transparenz einstellen muss?
Was ich schon versucht habe ist die Ebenen zu gruppieren und dann die Transparenz umzustellen, allerdings hat das nicht funktioniert.

Gruß Christian

EDIT:
Mir kommt da noch eine weitere Frage:
Wenn ich transparente Ebenen in eine Gif Animation exportiere, passiert folgendes: Er zeichnet Ebene für Ebene hintereinander. Allerdings ist auf jeder Ebene der gleiche Punkt mit einer anderen Position, was heißt er wandert über das Bild.
Nun muss allerdings der vorhergehende Punkt entfernt werden, damit nicht ewig viele davon am Schluss angezeigt werden. Wie mache ich das am Besten?
Das heißt, ich möchte, dass bevor das nächsten Frame (Ebene) angezeigt wird der Alphakanal rot und weiß ist.


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Christian,

zu deinem ersten Problem ist mir keine Lösung bekannt. 

Das Edit Problem löst sich beim speichern der Gif Animation. Im letzten Fenster wirst du gefragt:
Einzelbildübergang, wo nicht angegeben: Egal
In der Auswahl ist Egal aktiv, du musst dort aber Ein Einzelbild pro Ebene wählen.

Viele Grüße
fluessig


----------

